# totaled my 240sx



## mtgramcrakr (Jun 15, 2004)

hey dudes...i need some help...i wrecked my 240 cuz of some nut who didnt yield and ran straight into me...so now im lookin for another fastback...but i cant seem to find any near my location...i live out here in montgomery, alabama...i was wondering if anyone could help me find another one near my location...thanks


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

Dude sorry to hear about the bad news 

good luck with the hunt tho


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I've seen a few in Nashville for sale, ifyou wanna drive that far.


----------



## My200sx (Apr 30, 2004)

www.autotrader.com

www.ebay.com

go to your local super market & get the free adds of cars..

:cheers:


----------

